# Betcha Never Seen That Coming



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The Un just approved the air strikes of Lybia and to remove Kadaffi from power. Headed up by the Canadians and French. We got this big brother and hopefully you guys don't got to get involved. I know Steve Harper said that is our mission. So all you worried Americans chill boys, your a great neighbor and the best one some country could ask for.

WE GOT THIS.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right on man... go get 'em!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The US and UK have already launched 112 cruise missiles and hit 20 targets in Libya


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Gadiffi is a c*nt


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> The US and UK have already launched 112 cruise missiles and hit 20 targets in Libya


1/5.6 hit targets, thats Russian accuracy!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

f*ck the reasons I felt about this yesterday. Time to get er done. I think that's the Un wants from the Uk and Us is to sit in the back ground and send in what's actually needed. We don't got many but our pilots are top tier. I really and honestly don't want the Americans involved in going there. Take the long shots but if we can take this down you guys can be on your way.

This will prove or disprove the plot for oil I think. If we can just stop the people from getting mowed were all good. They obviously want peace matching with no guns into anti aircraft guns. I have a photographer buddy in Tripoli and haven't heard from her.

I'm confident my country would not get involved in unless to get out quickly. It's nice to see at least some direction in this situation.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok ask yourself this..who rules the world? ...those that can afford the best in military power ?? thats all it comes down to..the argument of whos better than who morally is bollocks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

War is stupid in general


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> f*ck the reasons I felt about this yesterday. Time to get er done. I think that's the Un wants from the Uk and Us is to sit in the back ground and send in what's actually needed. We don't got many but our pilots are top tier. I really and honestly don't want the Americans involved in going there. Take the long shots but if we can take this down you guys can be on your way.
> 
> This will prove or disprove the plot for oil I think. If we can just stop the people from getting mowed were all good. They obviously want peace matching with no guns into anti aircraft guns. I have a photographer buddy in Tripoli and haven't heard from her.
> 
> I'm confident my country would not get involved in unless to get out quickly. It's nice to see at least some direction in this situation.


We shouldn't have gotten involved - why is it anyone's job to help the Libyans overthrow their dictator? That's a country building time in their history.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

10pointers said:


> f*ck the reasons I felt about this yesterday. Time to get er done. I think that's the Un wants from the Uk and Us is to sit in the back ground and send in what's actually needed. We don't got many but our pilots are top tier. I really and honestly don't want the Americans involved in going there. Take the long shots but if we can take this down you guys can be on your way.
> 
> This will prove or disprove the plot for oil I think. If we can just stop the people from getting mowed were all good. They obviously want peace matching with no guns into anti aircraft guns. I have a photographer buddy in Tripoli and haven't heard from her.
> 
> I'm confident my country would not get involved in unless to get out quickly. It's nice to see at least some direction in this situation.


We shouldn't have gotten involved - why is it anyone's job to help the Libyans overthrow their dictator? That's a country building time in their history.
[/quote]
Because there are helpless peeps in real trouble


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

locust said:


> f*ck the reasons I felt about this yesterday. Time to get er done. I think that's the Un wants from the Uk and Us is to sit in the back ground and send in what's actually needed. We don't got many but our pilots are top tier. I really and honestly don't want the Americans involved in going there. Take the long shots but if we can take this down you guys can be on your way.
> 
> This will prove or disprove the plot for oil I think. If we can just stop the people from getting mowed were all good. They obviously want peace matching with no guns into anti aircraft guns. I have a photographer buddy in Tripoli and haven't heard from her.
> 
> I'm confident my country would not get involved in unless to get out quickly. It's nice to see at least some direction in this situation.


We shouldn't have gotten involved - why is it anyone's job to help the Libyans overthrow their dictator? That's a country building time in their history.
[/quote]
Because there are helpless peeps in real trouble
[/quote]

Send in a peace keeping team then, similar to Rwanada but with an actual mandate. I dont like the idea of picking sides in these things, I never thought that was the MO of the UN.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Peeps dont revolt against a government to that degree for no reason..imagine that sort of response against the Obama government or the Uk government..the western world thinks theyve been hit by recession..not to the degree that some have..
.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Long as the Navy and Air Force are just getting in some target practice I have no problem with this.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Why do you think Canadians are there? We were the peacekeepers in the 80's to the 2000's. Again I think that the people of Lybia could not do it on there own. There too busy firing victory shots in the air. I also again full confidence in my government and in the Un. If this is done efficiently and the way everyone in the god damn world knows it can be a little more relaxed of a place. Guess we shall see and hard to see the flags on incoming missels. Long as American military isn't seen it isn't them.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

As long as no American boots hit the ground in Libya I'm fine...we have a fantastic air force use it.







The French are in on it...Now thats funny!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Long as the Navy and Air Force are just getting in some target practice I have no problem with this.


Wanker..c*nt wanker piranha dan lol.so you think human life is worthless just because it isnt American??
And you lot wonder why the rotw hates you lol..drop some bombs that this c*nt can pay for on his head


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

locust said:


> Long as the Navy and Air Force are just getting in some target practice I have no problem with this.


Wanker..c*nt wanker piranha dan lol.so you think human life is worthless just because it isnt American??
[/quote]

Shot yer boat.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Long as the Navy and Air Force are just getting in some target practice I have no problem with this.


Wanker..c*nt wanker piranha dan lol.so you think human life is worthless just because it isnt American??
[/quote]

Shot yer boat.
[/quote]

I wish I had a new boat.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah we love it tho dont we..the show of power ...you are a tin pot ruler and we`ll bomb you to bits with our highest of high money built bomb of bombs...fight you with our hands ..well im im not too sure


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

locust said:


> Yeah we love it tho dont we..the show of power ...you are a tin pot ruler and we`ll bomb you to bits with our highest of high money built bomb of bombs...fight you with our hands ..well im im not too sure


Um cliff notes???? The f*ck are you trying to say?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Yeah we love it tho dont we..the show of power ...you are a tin pot ruler and we`ll bomb you to bits with our highest of high money built bomb of bombs...fight you with our hands ..well im im not too sure


Um cliff notes???? The f*ck are you trying to say?
[/quote]

Im saying that money buys power.very simple


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Why do you think Canadians are there? We were the peacekeepers in the 80's to the 2000's. Again I think that the people of Lybia could not do it on there own. There too busy firing victory shots in the air. I also again full confidence in my government and in the Un. If this is done efficiently and the way everyone in the god damn world knows it can be a little more relaxed of a place. Guess we shall see and hard to see the flags on incoming missels. Long as American military isn't seen it isn't them.


Nevermind, you are going in a completely different direction than I am.

For the record, this does not resemble a "peace mission" Canada took part in during the last half a century.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

well thats not new...welcome to the 19th century.







Um wait what year is it?









Edit... referring to locust


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> well thats not new...welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going back at least 100, 000 years ..if you like nature where would you rather be?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Where's DT when his country is bombing somebody!? haha



10pointers said:


> The US and UK have already launched 112 cruise missiles and hit 20 targets in Libya


1/5.6 hit targets, thats Russian accuracy!
[/quote]

Tomahawk missiles aren't the most powerful. More likely multiple missiles per target, rather than misses.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

locust said:


> well thats not new...welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going back at least 100, 000 years ..if you like nature where would you rather be?
[/quote]

your point being what?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So who exactly is Gahdafi? Is he some military general/dictator or something?

Im just happy Canada is finially putting some money into upgrading its military.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just have faith in my country today and complete trust in them within reason anyway. If you don't want to be there then take it up with your government officials, I do think though it seems like people wanted this, a girl I know from Tripoli last message to me was I love Libya is my people. Nothing about Ghadafii or how she loved him or how she was eating these new improved hallucination pills that it was going to belong to Libya soon.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> So who exactly is Gahdafi? Is he some military general/dictator or something?
> 
> Im just happy Canada is finially putting some money into upgrading its military.


Threw a military coup in 1969, then disallowed any military rank above cptn. Got into a pissing contest with Reagan and blew up a plane. Reagan bombed his ass and killed his kid. Ghadaffi went a little screw loopy. Threatening sh*t and always getting into bed with the wrong people. Then took a quiet period and 9/11 happened and he was one of the first to express concern for the states. They have enjoyed a pretty distant and stale attempt at relations and then this!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> well thats not new...welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going back at least 100, 000 years ..if you like nature where would you rather be?
[/quote]

your point being what?
[/quote]

My point is.. bomb the f*ck out of that rich Gadiffi c*nt for what hes doing


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Lets go win one for the GIPPER!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

locust said:


> well thats not new...welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going back at least 100, 000 years ..if you like nature where would you rather be?
[/quote]

your point being what?
[/quote]

My point is.. bomb the f*ck out of that rich Gadiffi c*nt for what hes doing
[/quote]

We are on the same page


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ICEE said:


> War is stupid in general


agreed









Gadaffi is one crazy mofo though. hes got virgin ninja body guards









what gets me is how the lybians even bothered to put up with him for 4 decades. half the problem is the common people themselves. should of stood up to him earlier


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

locust said:


> Long as the Navy and Air Force are just getting in some target practice I have no problem with this.


Wanker..c*nt wanker piranha dan lol.so you think human life is worthless just because it isnt American??
And you lot wonder why the rotw hates you lol..drop some bombs that this c*nt can pay for on his head
[/quote]
Think you misunderstood me there dude....







....What I meant was I'm ok with the US providing air support to the rebels but that's as far as I want to see it go. As far as the people they're shooting at....yea considering all the bullshit that POS and his friends have caused over the last 40 years I'd say they're pretty worthless.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Leave them all to their sh*t I think is the best Policy for the future. When are we ever gonna learn. They never appreciate anything that's done for them in the long run.
If the rebels and peepes of lybia want this revolution they can get it done themselves, then there is no finger pointing and they can hold their heads high knowing they fucked up their own country a little more.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i guess im kind of ignorant to the situation but aside from being in power for 40 years what has gaddafi actually done that was wrong? before he started attacking

they need to just storm the capital and take the man instead of shooting at these bases that are really only acting on his orders


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Leave them all to their sh*t I think is the best Policy for the future. When are we ever gonna learn. *They never appreciate anything that's done for them in the long run.*
> If the rebels and peepes of lybia want this revolution they can get it done themselves, then there is no finger pointing and they can hold their heads high knowing they fucked up their own country a little more.


thats because US, UK dont ask they go in do what they think is best regardless of what the actual people of the country in question are asking for. of course they wont 'appreciate' the 'help' you have given.

all they wanted was a no fly zone put in place. not to start a full on attack.

same thing with iraq and afhganistan. no one at any point asked the US to invade. they declared war on them first. whats to appreciate?

also the leave them to their own devices is a great idea, except the UK have their hands in Libya's pot of oil. vested interest makes it hard to just leave them be.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trigga said:


> i guess im kind of ignorant to the situation but aside from being in power for 40 years what has gaddafi actually done that was wrong? before he started attacking
> 
> they need to just storm the capital and take the man instead of shooting at these bases that are really only acting on his orders


well mainly repression and no freedom of speech. gaddafi has a long histroy of assassinating anyone who speaks against him. its known that his hitmen go abroad to assassinated Libyans who are in exile to keep them quiet.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This issue is completely different than Iraq and Afghanistan. The Un security counsel decided that globally we would not stand idle while people die protesting a leader that will not step down from power and use his military against them. If you noticed before no one in Iraq was saying rid us of Saddam's power. There was no unified coalition stepping up to plate their just the. Americans.

As far as we shouldn't have attacked just enforced a no fly zone well how the hell do you do that with Sam sites and anti aircraft guns shooting at you.

This all seems pretty organized and efficient so far. The protesters are saying regardless of propaganda the civilian casualities are low and the damage to the military of Libya is very high. Now that all the threats are removed we can make sure no air support for Crazy is going to be dispatched.

Also no one asked for our help is also false. When people that are in mass numbers and unarmed march into anti aircraft fire and machine guns protesting the leadership of the country that's asking for help. That is the act of desperation and would be a vile world if we just turned a blind eye.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i wasnt saying that whats happening now is wrong. i think its a good thing especially considering gaddafi is murdering his own people. the guy is a nut and should of ben taken out long ago. i was merely pointing out this attitude of expecting our work to be appreciated and praised all the time especially when its not asked for is arrogant and silly. its a prickly issue. especially when there is so much hypocrisy going on too.

The other problem of course is the culture differences. their politics is not the same as the west. you take one dictator out then what? whos going to take over then? it might be better or worse. or the west occupy and try to establish a democratic government.but this may go tits up because it will create resentment amongst the Libyans when they see foreign countries occupying them (no one likes to be occupied so things will always go wrong)

If you are going to take on the responsibility of taking out gaddafi you must also plan efficiently for post gaddafi times. so the transition of power benefits everyone, mainly the Libyan people. something that was not at all thought of in iraq or afghanistan hence why its been so difficult to put the issue to bed.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Again read up on the objectives. Taking him out of power is not our job nor our concern. Our job is to make sure he doesn't kill any more of his people.

I don't give a damn about appreciation and don't need it to know where doing the right thing.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

do you really think this will stop at just making sure he doesn't kill his people?? i have a feeling this may lead to a full on war where we have no choice but to take him out


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont think this is going to turn into a full fledged war. A civil war perhaps, but I don't see coalition boots on the ground (regular military that is. I bet anything our SF, SAS, and other ghosts have been there from day one). However, it is turning into a goat f*ck as Italy now joins in and Russia condemns coalition use of force.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> do you really think this will stop at just making sure he doesn't kill his people?? i have a feeling this may lead to a full on war where we have no choice but to take him out


Yep I do, and he's called a emergency request to the Un so we shall see what he has to say for himself. A full out war is not needed to take him out. To have a war you need two sides and well his military is in shambles. Like Twtr said I am pretty sure underneath the surface there is covert missions to blast his ass.

And f*ck Russia and what they do or don't want. They can cry and and whine all they want. I really don't see them stepping up and getting into a fight with the west over Libya.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> thats because US, UK dont ask they go in do what they think is best regardless of what the actual people of the country in question are asking for. of course they wont 'appreciate' the 'help' you have given.I agree
> 
> all they wanted was a no fly zone put in place. not to start a full on attack.


 For the second point I agree they shouldn't attack unless they are asked too though if they are doing a no fly zone they must enforce it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i agree, Russia should stfu.

i just hope its handled properly and some actual good comes out of this.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For sure brother I hope this can prove we can work together and in a difficult situation help people without a concern for gratitude. I think most of us don't have that but fail to realize That acts of kindness towards those who need it without thought of repayment of any kind is good for the soul and brings a self esteem boost.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why is Canada getting invovled in the Middle East shithole? I guess its time for me to move to New Zealand or something.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> The Un just approved the air strikes of Lybia and to remove Kadaffi from power. Headed up by the Canadians and French. *We got this big brother and hopefully you guys don't got to get involved.* I know Steve Harper said that is our mission. So all you worried Americans chill boys, *your a great neighbor and the best one some country could ask for. *
> 
> WE GOT THIS.


You literally make me sick.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Then f*cking move to New Zeland. The fact that Canada and the States are tied at the hip is not something new. They have had our back countless times and we work well together. I think they have suffered enough negative sh*t over the fact they have done what they have. If it wasn't for them you wouldnt be here as Hitler would have cooked your grandparents. I'm sick and tired of negativity and a constant paranoia of corrupt government as it's become counter productive. To answer your question because obviously your too f*cking lazy to google something you feel entitled to get righteous over the Un security counsel decided enough was enough and they were stepping in. Guess what DT Canada is part of the Un, our elected officials saw it fit to help. I for one am not wearing a tinfoil hat thinking my government is out to f*ck me over. I will support it and their decisions and if you don't like and still don't want to move to New Zeland then register your ass into federal elections and be the shining example of humanity you think you are and become our leader. Or you could just sit snd bitch on Pfury.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Great. It cool you agree with this but the dickriding you are doing to the Americans makes my stomach churn a bit, when in AQHU you were also highly critical of a number of things. Anyways it doesnt matter anyways. This mission carries extremely limited risk for Canadians anyways so no need to have your wannabe star spangled eyes on the border of Canada and America shouting "WE GOT THIS AMERICA, GUYS LOOK WERE DOING A MISSION TOO, BUT DONT WORRY GUYS WE GOT THIS ONE, LOOK WE CAN GO PEW PEW PEW PEW TOO LOOK AT US AMERICA!!!". You sound like a fool.

The thing about the Canadian Army is it lacks funding and size, but it is well educated, and full of level minded people. It is run by people who actually KNOW how to solve problems. The American army on the other hand is large and well funded BUT full of idiots and also ran by idiots who bomb first and ask questions later and then wonder why nobody appreciates them. Thats why I actually have some faith when the Canadian military involves itself in something.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Then f*cking move to New Zeland. The fact that Canada and the States are tied at the hip is not something new. They have had our back countless times and we work well together. I think they have suffered enough negative sh*t over the fact they have done what they have. If it wasn't for them you wouldnt be here as Hitler would have cooked your grandparents. I'm sick and tired of negativity and a constant paranoia of corrupt government as it's become counter productive. To answer your question because obviously your too f*cking lazy to google something you feel entitled to get righteous over the Un security counsel decided enough was enough and they were stepping in. Guess what DT Canada is part of the Un, our elected officials saw it fit to help. I for one am not wearing a tinfoil hat thinking my government is out to f*ck me over. I will support it and their decisions and if you don't like and still don't want to move to New Zeland then register your ass into federal elections and be the shining example of humanity you think you are and become our leader. Or you could just sit snd bitch on Pfury.


You just want to be eaten last by the crocadile


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hes so sick and tired of negativity that in AQHU he goes on a rant about how much the Saudis control American economy and then posts a video mocking Americans about their stupidity. No but now he flips it! Tells the Americans to relax! We got this! Take off your shoes, sit back, put on the Maury Povich show, grab yourself a double cheeseburger! We got this one boys. If there is anything else you guys would like, possibly a large diet soda to wash down that cheeseburger, no problem! But Libya? We got this!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Hes so sick and tired of negativity that in AQHU he goes on a rant about how much the Saudis control American economy and then posts a video mocking Americans about their stupidity. No but now he flips it! Tells the Americans to relax! We got this! Take off your shoes, sit back, put on the Maury Povich show, grab yourself a double cheeseburger! We got this one boys. If there is anything else you guys would like, possibly a large diet soda to wash down that cheeseburger, no problem! But Libya? We got this!










DT, you're like a funnier, less whiney version of me. I like it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it's pretty obvious who looks like a fool. I am critical of the United States sure. I am critical of everything. If supporting the people your allied with is dick riding then ride em cowboy. I for one am proud that finally a stance is being taken and that we are taking a proactive role on not removing Crazy but making sure people don't get help. Makes me proud to be Canadian to believe we are doing the right thing and again time and time Americans have had our back. Also listen to the Americans on this forum even, all saying Damned if we do Damned if we don't. They are the rulers of the entire FREE WORLD. A great quote is More is lost by indecision than wrong decision. I don't want the people of the most powerful fuckung country in the world to be wondering if they should help people. The time might come we need help and would hope they would. Not sit and wonder how it will affect their reputation. They are getting tired of being ragged on for helping people and I don't blame them. This is the opportunity I think for the world to see what we are capable of if we work together which if you notice hasn't happened in awhile.

Also bud Russia denounced the attack so there might be a option but if you decided to relocate bring lots of baby powder since the *********** movement kicks the living sh*t out of immigrants sometimes beheading them. But what's the chance of death compared to being on the side of moral justice.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> Hes so sick and tired of negativity that in AQHU he goes on a rant about how much the Saudis control American economy and then posts a video mocking Americans about their stupidity. No but now he flips it! Tells the Americans to relax! We got this! Take off your shoes, sit back, put on the Maury Povich show, grab yourself a double cheeseburger! We got this one boys. If there is anything else you guys would like, possibly a large diet soda to wash down that cheeseburger, no problem! But Libya? We got this!


By stating the truth is a rant? The Saudi's in a sense DO own them and do I hate the Saudi? No. I find this funny how you have no f*cking clue what's going on but have to direct your sh*t at someone. Since you can't get all high horse since were there might as well direct it at me? Go ahead it will be fun I'll start where do you and your dad work again? Where's that company based out of again out of curiosity ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So the Americans have just been helping people time and time again, and thats why the world hates them? I know for a fact that the Taliban and Osama Bin Laden recieved MILLIONS of dollars of help back in the 80s but thats not the point.

Go ask the PEOPLE of Iran, Southeast Asia, Chile, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Panama, Sudan, Kuwait, and Iraq how much the States have helped them. Unites States Terrorism. 9/11 is DUST IN THE WIND compared to what the states have done to others.

This Canadian-American brotherhood I can vaguely see where you coming from buddy, but history shows that the men running the country below us are not all that stable. Its like befriending a closet serial killer just because he lives next door and delivers us cookies and backs us up once in awhile because he has that killer rep.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Hes so sick and tired of negativity that in AQHU he goes on a rant about how much the Saudis control American economy and then posts a video mocking Americans about their stupidity. No but now he flips it! Tells the Americans to relax! We got this! Take off your shoes, sit back, put on the Maury Povich show, grab yourself a double cheeseburger! We got this one boys. If there is anything else you guys would like, possibly a large diet soda to wash down that cheeseburger, no problem! But Libya? We got this!


By stating the truth is a rant? The Saudi's in a sense DO own them and do I hate the Saudi? No. I find this funny how you have no f*cking clue what's going on but have to direct your sh*t at someone. Since you can't get all high horse since were there might as well direct it at me? *Go ahead it will be fun I'll start where do you and your dad work again? Where's that company based out of again out of curiosity ?*
[/quote]

America. What does this have to do with the military? I am critical of the US Military and Governments for a reason. I mock US culture as a joke. Unless there are now sending armored Dodge Challengers in Iraq, wohoo Im sorry!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I understand your being critical and god knows they've made wrong choices and done some bad moves. But this time Canada is there beside them and I believe in my countries leaders. I believe and have faith that this can be a turning point for the world. It's been tense lately and it's only been building. I think they need to relax and something was needed to get done about the people of Libya getting killed man. I know three people from there and I'm scared that it's probably knew them. They were excited when this all started and saying Libya finally will be for libyans. Thinking these wonderful people and artists may be dead for standing up to someone with nothing in their hands hoping they'll get help.



Danny Tanner said:


> Hes so sick and tired of negativity that in AQHU he goes on a rant about how much the Saudis control American economy and then posts a video mocking Americans about their stupidity. No but now he flips it! Tells the Americans to relax! We got this! Take off your shoes, sit back, put on the Maury Povich show, grab yourself a double cheeseburger! We got this one boys. If there is anything else you guys would like, possibly a large diet soda to wash down that cheeseburger, no problem! But Libya? We got this!


By stating the truth is a rant? The Saudi's in a sense DO own them and do I hate the Saudi? No. I find this funny how you have no f*cking clue what's going on but have to direct your sh*t at someone. Since you can't get all high horse since were there might as well direct it at me? *Go ahead it will be fun I'll start where do you and your dad work again? Where's that company based out of again out of curiosity ?*
[/quote]

America. What does this have to do with the military? I am critical of the US Military and Governments for a reason. I mock US culture as a joke. Unless there are now sending armored Dodge Challengers in Iraq, wohoo Im sorry!
[/quote]
Lmfao


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Finally something fun to read. How many rounds are we in for? RNR owning DT up and down this thread.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think it's pretty obvious who looks like a fool. I am critical of the United States sure. I am critical of everything. If supporting the people your allied with is dick riding then ride em cowboy. I for one am proud that finally a stance is being taken and that we are taking a proactive role on not removing Crazy but making sure people don't get help. Makes me proud to be Canadian to believe we are doing the right thing and again time and time Americans have had our back. Also listen to the Americans on this forum even, all saying Damned if we do Damned if we don't. *They are the rulers of the entire FREE WORLD.* A great quote is More is lost by indecision than wrong decision. I don't want the people of the most powerful fuckung country in the world to be wondering if they should help people. The time might come we need help and would hope they would. Not sit and wonder how it will affect their reputation. They are getting tired of being ragged on for helping people and I don't blame them. This is the opportunity I think for the world to see what we are capable of if we work together which if you notice hasn't happened in awhile.
> 
> Also bud Russia denounced the attack so there might be a option but if you decided to relocate bring lots of baby powder since the *********** movement kicks the living sh*t out of immigrants sometimes beheading them. But what's the chance of death compared to being on the side of moral justice.










RNR who are you trying to impress? You've been all over the map since you came back, your opinions are so unstable and lack consistency.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The verbal slashing and infusion of education that RNR just layed into my soul was too much. I feel something in my heart.

What!?!?!?!

Whoa!

Danny Tanner is Evolving!

Congratulations. Your Danny Tanner has now evolved into Super Pro American Arab Boy.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Finally something fun to read. How many rounds are we in for? RNR owning DT up and down this thread.


Nobody is owning anybody - back in the day, guys like mdrs and Twitch used to use facts, and sense rather than chest pumping and opinion...those were the real logic ownages, this is all just belief vs. belief.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The term you're looking for is chest-thumping, not chest pumping.

Btw, It seems to me that RNR is doing just fine.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

10pointers said:


> Finally something fun to read. How many rounds are we in for? RNR owning DT up and down this thread.


Nobody is owning anybody - back in the day, guys like mdrs and Twitch used to use facts, and sense rather than chest pumping and opinion...those were the real logic ownages, this is all just belief vs. belief.
[/quote]

I'm just bored and instigating.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Fact- the people of Libya didn't ask for help but are praising the actions of the past two days
-the people of Libya were getting mowed like grass 
- Ghadffi (aka from here on in as Crazy cause spelling his name fucks my phones auto correction) was not going to give up power
- Crazy was making no sense or his statements of killing his own people is Not proven to be false 
- The Un which is the global voice said this is going to stop
- Canada being part of the UN is going to help and im proud of my country and will stand behind them

Libya has nothing to do with the American actions of the past, 9/11, my lack of direction in my words of winning, Dt's lack of love for Americans, and just for the record I said they should all chill at a white castle.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

10pointers said:


> I think it's pretty obvious who looks like a fool. I am critical of the United States sure. I am critical of everything. If supporting the people your allied with is dick riding then ride em cowboy. I for one am proud that finally a stance is being taken and that we are taking a proactive role on not removing Crazy but making sure people don't get help. Makes me proud to be Canadian to believe we are doing the right thing and again time and time Americans have had our back. Also listen to the Americans on this forum even, all saying Damned if we do Damned if we don't. *They are the rulers of the entire FREE WORLD.* A great quote is More is lost by indecision than wrong decision. I don't want the people of the most powerful fuckung country in the world to be wondering if they should help people. The time might come we need help and would hope they would. Not sit and wonder how it will affect their reputation. They are getting tired of being ragged on for helping people and I don't blame them. This is the opportunity I think for the world to see what we are capable of if we work together which if you notice hasn't happened in awhile.
> 
> Also bud Russia denounced the attack so there might be a option but if you decided to relocate bring lots of baby powder since the *********** movement kicks the living sh*t out of immigrants sometimes beheading them. But what's the chance of death compared to being on the side of moral justice.










RNR who are you trying to impress? You've been all over the map since you came back, your opinions are so unstable and lack consistency.
[/quote]
You almost got it man I'm trying to impress you bud! But the question shouldn't be who I'm trying to impress more so who in trying to.......? I'll let you take that one on your own. Your also right about being all over the map and their is a good reason for that too. I honestly thought no one noticed, your a pretty perceptive person.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

This all just sounds like another oil run for the top consumer nations... They didn't have a problem with him the last 40 years but now it's an issue

$20 says a UN/US puppet will be elected president and the us will play a critical role in "rebuilding" Libya.

Not defending the man but damn 40 years later come on son a little late


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Oh come on.... this has nothing to do with oil (at this moment). The entire Middle East and North Africa are trying to make a break through with this democratic revolution and it just went wrong for the people in Libya and now the UN is involved....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep you got it TWTR cause the people that live in Tripoli said the exact thing once Egypt revolted. I've been watching on and off and the rat sh*t tv I have here says no causality at all to the people only to the army. Now I'm not sure if I believe that but that's pretty efficient if it is or close.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Below makes me worry just a little bit however. not much, but a little. -

MARCH 19, 2003
BUSH: 'American and coalition forces are in the early stages of military operations to disarm Iraq, to free its people and to defend the world from grave danger'...

MARCH 19, 2011
OBAMA: 'Today we are part of a broad coalition. We are answering the calls of a threatened people. And we are acting in the interests of the UN...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The difference though is there has been objectives outlined loosely anyway, and your not alone this time. Iraq you were on your own so this at least is spread out amongst a healthy amount of countries. I have been watching the news and I have heard no causalities on the rebels or civilians yet. Hopefully be out of there soon. Problem with not targeting Crazy leaves it maybe on the unskilled revolutionariness to do it. So we might have to watch a dog f*cking a football for awhile until they take him out.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

headed by the french and canadians?....i havent seen the canadians in action, but from what ive seen from the french army.....good luck with that


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sKuz said:


> headed by the french and canadians?....i havent seen the canadians in action, but from what ive seen from the french army.....good luck with that


I was wrong, the way the radio made it sound we were leading the way in, until I actually got to the hotel and got a internet connection. We might not scrap lots but when we do we f*ck sh*t up. Same with our troops are highly trained and for the most part a privately funded division. It's all air support too man no troops is what they say!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i love DT's distinct comparison between american soldiers (idiots), and canadian soldiers (well trained, educated super elite awesome ninjas who belong to mensa). this is classic.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> i love DT's distinct comparison between american soldiers (idiots), and canadian soldiers (well trained, educated super elite awesome ninjas who belong to mensa). this is classic.


Well just because you have a larger, more advanced, better funded, more vast, and more battle seasoned troops doesn't mean their better.....ya know.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

sKuz said:


> i love DT's distinct comparison between american soldiers (idiots), and canadian soldiers (well trained, educated super elite awesome ninjas who belong to mensa). this is classic.


Well just because you have a larger, more advanced, better funded, more vast, and more battle seasoned troops doesn't mean their better.....ya know.
[/quote]

No it doesnt. Look at Israel. A very elite military. But when it comes to Canadian soldiers, sure it does.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

So do we measure up in your opinion TWTR. I know what we got are trained pretty well and spite the nice guy image like to fight! I know we don't got even a sliver of the equipment that's fee sure


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nope...that's the second longest...the longest was achieved in 2009 by a british sniper with a .338 lapua cartridge.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


Yeah
With an american round though...Not canadian round.....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

but the current record is a british sniper with an accuracy international bolt gun firing .338 lapua, a cartridge initially designed in america out of a necked down .416 rigby case. upon further testing, the case wall could not handle the pressure of the .338 load, so in a collaboration with the finnish manufacturer lapua, accuracy international finally got a working case redesigned by the late 80's. it's now in use by many militaries around the world, and the claim is that it can penetrate 5 layers of better than standard mil-spec body armor at over 1000yds.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


I don't think there is even such thing as a Canadian round? We don't have any munitions factories around here and every shell I ever bought was American made.

Yeah
With an american round though...Not canadian round.....
[/quote]

Even still I could handle being told our military is second rate cause it's about 2,534th place in our federal funding budget. Right after heated bus shelters and before automated skate sharpening machines for poor counties.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Who cares who's army is the best, military ppl are ghey anyways.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


Yeah
With an american round though...Not canadian round.....
[/quote]

"The longest range recorded for a sniper kill currently stands at 2,475 m (2,707 yd) and was achieved by CoH Craig Harrison, a sniper from the Household Cavalry of the British Army. It was accomplished in an engagement in November 2009 in which two stationary Taliban machine gunners were killed south of Musa Qala in Helmand Province in Afghanistan with two consecutive shots by CoH Harrison using an Accuracy International L115A3 Long Range Rifle chambered in .338 Lapua Magnum."


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah

was thinking this one

http://www.snipercountry.com/articles/killingshot_2430metres.asp

I'll bow out again...lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


I don't think there is even such thing as a Canadian round? We don't have any munitions factories around here and every shell I ever bought was American made.

Yeah
With an american round though...Not canadian round.....
[/quote]

Even still I could handle being told our military is second rate cause it's about 2,534th place in our federal funding budget. Right after heated bus shelters and before automated skate sharpening machines for poor counties.
[/quote]

It makes sense... why have an inflated defense budget when your good friend and neighbor to the south has your back and has the military that it does?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

f*cking rights we will supply the crude and water you go kick the guys ass that's picking on us.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> f*cking rights we will supply the crude and water you go kick the guys ass that's picking on us.


And maple syrup, don't forget the maple syrup...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sh*t I'll throw in a couple flats of Molson and some butter tarts. You probably don't know what a butter tart is but they are f*cking heavenly. Least all my family from the states never seen them until here


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


Yeah
With an american round though...Not canadian round.....
[/quote]
Like my grandfather used to tell me, it aint the arrow it's the Indian (or in this case the Canadian).


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

10pointers said:


> The US and UK have already launched 112 cruise missiles and hit 20 targets in Libya


1/5.6 hit targets, thats Russian accuracy!
[/quote]
it takes more than just 1 missile to destroy sh*t dummy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

F15 goes down in libya, machanical problems, both crew safe


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The best part is the Libyan people helping out the one that landed on land. Sure looks like they hate us helping eh?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

a news report said that the lybian rebels are coordinating their attacks with the air strikes


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> a news report said that the lybian rebels are coordinating their attacks with the air strikes


So their also getting organized and working together too? Holy mojo candies Batman, this actually looks like it was the right thing to do? No it couldn't be they have oil and it must have been the CIA that caused all these revolutions to backdoor the oil out.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


I don't think there is even such thing as a Canadian round? We don't have any munitions factories around here and every shell I ever bought was American made.

Yeah
With an american round though...Not canadian round.....
[/quote]

Even still I could handle being told our military is second rate cause it's about 2,534th place in our federal funding budget. Right after heated bus shelters and before automated skate sharpening machines for poor counties.
[/quote]

It makes sense... why have an inflated defense budget when your good friend and neighbor to the south has your back and has the military that it does?
[/quote]

EXACTLY. The entire Canada/US argument is stupid. Sure you guys can spend money on all kinds of other social programs when your closest ally is also the big kid on the block. I always thought DT's anger and hatred would go away with puberty...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

There was no need to bring that up Joe and I settled it. USA will beat up whoever and we will supply oil and water. Fair trade I think cause if you guys cut HBO I personally will lose it and going after Montana.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah said:


> Doesn't a Canadian Sniper hold the world record for longest kill (something like a mile and half)? If that's any indication I'd say Canada's got a pretty good military.


I don't think there is even such thing as a Canadian round? We don't have any munitions factories around here and every shell I ever bought was American made.

Yeah
With an american round though...Not canadian round.....
[/quote]

Even still I could handle being told our military is second rate cause it's about 2,534th place in our federal funding budget. Right after heated bus shelters and before automated skate sharpening machines for poor counties.
[/quote]

It makes sense... why have an inflated defense budget when your good friend and neighbor to the south has your back and has the military that it does?
[/quote]

EXACTLY. The entire Canada/US argument is stupid. Sure you guys can spend money on all kinds of other social programs when your closest ally is also the big kid on the block. I always thought DT's anger and hatred would go away with puberty...
[/quote]

Actually we can spend money on social programs because we have a small but productive population, and today's world doesn't require massive military spending.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

until we get invaded by russia or china for our water and oil(*if there was no united states to back us up)


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> until we get invaded by russia or china for our water and oil(*if there was no united states to back us up)


We'd also have Europe, and much of Asia too...not to mention it would be really hard to invade a country like ours - look at how hard it is to contain smaller, less developed countries.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Actually we can spend money on social programs because we have a small but productive population, and today's world doesn't require massive military spending.


That's naive. unfortunately we don't live in that utopia. But keep wishing, maybe we'll all learn to coexist


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

So Libya gets bombed when the majority of the rebels there say they don't want outside influence. Yet countries with similar problems living under regimes that oppress them, protest and get killed and the world stands behind their oppressive leaders. Is it a coincidence that military action against Libya was planned and it is the only one of those three countries that has oil? Nope, cause all this boils down to at the end of the day is the oil.
Look into how Saudi troops where sent into Bahrain and Yemen to help their leaders stop the protests with more force, not bring "change" as we see happening in Libya. Last time I checked that's called invasion, yet not one government speaks out about the oppression of those people because there's no oil there.
All this boils down to is oil, once again the people pay with their lives in order to satisfy greed.

ps. sorry about hijacking this "my penis is bigger then yours" thread, thought I'd throw the truth in there.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

10pointers said:


> until we get invaded by russia or china for our water and oil(*if there was no united states to back us up)


We'd also have Europe, and much of Asia too...not to mention it would be really hard to invade a country like ours - look at how hard it is to contain smaller, less developed countries.
[/quote]
id take the us over eu and asia, i think dave chappel puts it best, my point at 3:00 about the u.n and its armies


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Thought for the day--what are we going to do when the rebels get a hold of some of that heavy artillary and start slaughtering the "innocent civialisns" on Gadaffi's side?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Piranha Dan said:


> Thought for the day--what are we going to do when the rebels get a hold of some of that heavy artillary and start slaughtering the "innocent civialisns" on Gadaffi's side?


They already have heavy artillery, and they are more of capable to disable Gadaffi's grip on power as the different tribes start uniting which they are. There's a big difference between the Iraqi people and the Libyan people, the Libyan's won't welcome a foreign presence in their country, and will retaliate with force to defend there country from being raped and pillaged.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Traveller.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Traveller said:


> So Libya gets bombed when the majority of the rebels there say they don't want outside influence. Yet countries with similar problems living under regimes that oppress them, protest and get killed and the world stands behind their oppressive leaders. Is it a coincidence that military action against Libya was planned and it is the only one of those three countries that has oil? Nope, cause all this boils down to at the end of the day is the oil.
> Look into how Saudi troops where sent into Bahrain and Yemen to help their leaders stop the protests with more force, not bring "change" as we see happening in Libya. Last time I checked that's called invasion, yet not one government speaks out about the oppression of those people because there's no oil there.
> All this boils down to is oil, once again the people pay with their lives in order to satisfy greed.
> 
> ps. sorry about hijacking this "*my penis is bigger then yours" thread*, thought I'd throw the truth in there.


7 3/4 hard what you got?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sh*t I was hoping someone else would post smaller so I would look like a stud! 
2 1/4 inches.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Mr. Snuffleupagus loves Libya and Labia....Same sh*t different name.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If people don't like our western society and what it takes to keep it going that much and they live in it, then go live in a f*cking hut in africa ill give you a satellite phone so you can call me and tell me how much fun your having







until then stfu about our wars for oil and greed, corruption blahh blah blahh it happens everywhere on some level. I would expect nothing more if they were in our position so just be thankful you don't live in a sh*t hole of a country and stfu we cant help the whole world so we help those who can give us things in return nothing new its been happening for thousands of years sure its not fair but life's not fair.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

bob351 said:


> If people don't like our western society and what it takes to keep it going that much and they live in it, then go live in a f*cking hut in africa ill give you a satellite phone so you can call me and tell me how much fun your having
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say right now two people's lives were in your hands, one of them has money the other doesn't. Both people require some work and input on your part to save them, and you can save them both but it requires more work on your part. Could you really put a price on someones life to choose who you save?

The statement I made was in regards to Government statements claiming this is all for humanitarian reasons and nothing more. Then were is the humanity when the majorities in other countries who are unarmed are peacefully protesting are being slaughtered daily with weapons we sell them?

And with regards to your comment about your "western society", that has nothing to do with it, the words your looking for is foreign policies. I can guarantee you, society wouldn't want to send it's children somewhere to die in order to ensure the people in power make some money.

Anyway, I'm not going to say anything else on the matter as I can see the whole "my penis is bigger then yours" mentality is still floating around and would make an intelligent debate incomprehensible.

Thanks for the welcome guys

p.s. Sorry if I offended anyone with my views on world politics.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your views are not offensive they are also not entirely factual. I would get into that but the point of your speculation on what The UN will do is pointless to argue. Let's see where we go from here for another week or two and then debate the motivation for being in Libya.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Here you go people, "As Moammar Gadhafi crowed, "I do not scare," *President Obama said the U.S. will hand over command of the coalition that has hammered the Libyan military for days*"


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

double post, delete


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you TWTR. Some need to stop listening to Alex Jones and study global affairs and policies a little halrder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Your views are not offensive they are also not entirely factual. I would get into that but the point of your speculation on what The UN will do is pointless to argue. Let's see where we go from here for another week or two and then debate the motivation for being in Libya.


These videos are from bahrain




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nI02Z8B1dw&feature=relmfu&skipcontrinter=1

This is a turning point for the world, and sadly we the people are going to pay the price for the decisions our governments and the super rich make. Supplying arms to leaders who use them to kill their own people will just make us more enemies. Remember one mans freedom fighter is another mans terrorist, yet we the people are the ones punished on both sides.
As Libya is concerned the UN has only granted permission to enforce a no-fly zone on the country, which was supposed to be a NATO lead operation. Yet NATO forces have not yet got involved and what we see are UK and US leading the pack.

I am currently in the Middle East and I can tell you first hand, tensions are high and more and more people have started questioning their governments. This in a worst case scenario can lead to the production of oil to slow down and further push the price per barrel higher, as was seen during the Iran war, 1st gulf war and the invasion of Iraq. This is in no way good for the people as it will send your taxes up to fund the governments campaigns which are backed by private individuals interests.
Like you said, I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Your views are not offensive they are also not entirely factual. I would get into that but the point of your speculation on what The UN will do is pointless to argue. Let's see where we go from here for another week or two and then debate the motivation for being in Libya.


These videos are from bahrain




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nI02Z8B1dw&feature=relmfu&skipcontrinter=1

This is a turning point for the world, and sadly we the people are going to pay the price for the decisions our governments and the super rich make. Supplying arms to leaders who use them to kill their own people will just make us more enemies. Remember one mans freedom fighter is another mans terrorist, yet we the people are the ones punished on both sides.
As Libya is concerned the UN has only granted permission to enforce a no-fly zone on the country, which was supposed to be a NATO lead operation. Yet NATO forces have not yet got involved and what we see are UK and US leading the pack.

I am currently in the Middle East and I can tell you first hand, tensions are high and more and more people have started questioning their governments. This in a worst case scenario can lead to the production of oil to slow down and further push the price per barrel higher, as was seen during the Iran war, 1st gulf war and the invasion of Iraq. This is in no way good for the people as it will send your taxes up to fund the governments campaigns which are backed by private individuals interests.
Like you said, I guess we'll have to wait and see.
[/quote]

liar.









cliff notes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

link
Proposed a new Non NATO body to lead the attack.

Anywho, I'm going to stop now . . .



ZOSICK said:


> Your views are not offensive they are also not entirely factual. I would get into that but the point of your speculation on what The UN will do is pointless to argue. Let's see where we go from here for another week or two and then debate the motivation for being in Libya.


These videos are from bahrain




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nI02Z8B1dw&feature=relmfu&skipcontrinter=1

This is a turning point for the world, and sadly we the people are going to pay the price for the decisions our governments and the super rich make. Supplying arms to leaders who use them to kill their own people will just make us more enemies. Remember one mans freedom fighter is another mans terrorist, yet we the people are the ones punished on both sides.
As Libya is concerned the UN has only granted permission to enforce a no-fly zone on the country, which was supposed to be a NATO lead operation. Yet NATO forces have not yet got involved and what we see are UK and US leading the pack.

I am currently in the Middle East and I can tell you first hand, tensions are high and more and more people have started questioning their governments. This in a worst case scenario can lead to the production of oil to slow down and further push the price per barrel higher, as was seen during the Iran war, 1st gulf war and the invasion of Iraq. This is in no way good for the people as it will send your taxes up to fund the governments campaigns which are backed by private individuals interests.
Like you said, I guess we'll have to wait and see.
[/quote]

liar.









cliff notes?
[/quote]

Liar? about?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not saying I'm right in my thoughts or opinions either, what I'm saying is instantly people start with negativity. I'm not saying staying positive will fix everything but it's a start.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I'm not saying I'm right in my thoughts or opinions either, what I'm saying is instantly people start with negativity. I'm not saying staying positive will fix everything but it's a start.


Glad to see your taking an unbiased view on this topic, and positivity is definitely the way forward.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

If you guys can't differentiate between the violence in Bahrain and Libya, do some research. I dare you to post the number of deaths in the two countries. Also, isn't it telling that Gaddafi has no allies? Notice how even arabs hate him? Do some research on the lockerbie bombing, possession of chemical weapons, and his attacks in the last month. There is no need for us to intervene in the other countries b/c they will fall on their own. I just wish the iranians would get enough momentum but those mullahs will nip any protest before it gains a foothold.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

@ dannyboy/mr.layme/10 pointers/traveling wilburys:dude,do you have an identity crisis?maybe you should police yourself instead of meddling in world affairs.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I'm not saying I'm right in my thoughts or opinions either, what I'm saying is instantly people start with negativity. I'm not saying staying positive will fix everything but it's a start.


Positive and negative? What does that even mean, "stay positive"? Politics isn't a self help book, its about using logic or belief to create a veiwpoint, wheras positive and negativity are based on perspective.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> F15 goes down in libya, machanical problems, both crew safe


This is why "No Man Left Behind" is the American military motto:

"Using two AV/8B Harriers, two MV-22 Ospreys and two CH-53E Super Stallions carrying a quick reaction force, the Camp Lejeune, N.C., based Marines conducted a Tactical Recovery of Aircraft and Personnel mission to recover the pilot.

The Marine aircraft began launching off the the USS Kearsarge, which was roughly 130 nautical miles from the pilot - within 30 minutes of the crash - according to a senior Marine officer in the Pentagon.

Marine officials attributed the quick reaction time to the versatility of the Osprey. "Total time from launch to return - 90 minutes roundtrip. That's what an Osprey gets you, that speed," the official said.

According to official reports, the Harrier close air support element dropped two laser-guided 500-pound bombs in the area in support of the downed pilot. One MV-22 Osprey landed and extracted the pilot.

Once extracted, the aircraft returned to the USS Kearsarge with the pilot. Navy Lt. Lauren A. Weber, a doctor with the 26th MEU, said the pilot returned in good condition."


----------

